# Hello and question on Naples



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello, We are retirees living in San Diego, California USA. After we pay our US taxes we have income of approximately 3,671.18 Euros a month. We are interested in living around the Naples area for access to medical at the naval base.

I would appreciate if someone would lead me to threads on cost of living and rentals. We don't want to be in the city centre since that is expensive but neither do we wish to be far outside of town. Any recommendations on where to look would be appreciated.

I have posted on the Portugal and Spain expats sites with questions under the wrong assumption that is where my wife wanted to live only to find out today she wants to relocate to Italy. We had discussed Italy for a long time but thought she was leaning towards the other two so went there first only to find out she still wants Italy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

boating2go said:


> Hello, We are retirees living in San Diego, California USA. After we pay our US taxes we have income of approximately 3,671.18 Euros a month. We are interested in living around the Naples area for access to medical at the naval base.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone would lead me to threads on cost of living and rentals. We don't want to be in the city centre since that is expensive but neither do we wish to be far outside of town. Any recommendations on where to look would be appreciated.
> 
> I have posted on the Portugal and Spain expats sites with questions under the wrong assumption that is where my wife wanted to live only to find out today she wants to relocate to Italy. We had discussed Italy for a long time but thought she was leaning towards the other two so went there first only to find out she still wants Italy.


have a look at this - it has visa info

Italian embassy and consulates in USA for Italy visa


----------

